# Greetings, One and All



## Haunt Maker (Sep 2, 2012)

Hello to you all!

I am not affiliated with any group (more's the pity). What I do, is create scenic pieces and props for my house and children for Halloween. I got my start doing theatrical make-up at the local civic theater in my teens. I took theater classes (stage craft, etc.) in college. Then I realized that one can't make a career in theater while living in Indiana. 

So, I combined my love of all things scary with my theatric building skills. Since I am not involved with a company or group, I put my talents to work with the goal of having the creepiest house in the nieghborhood. Every year I add something new. My 11 year old daughter is never more popular than on Halloween - all of her friends clamor to go to "Ceri's house" because they love getting freaked out by the scene.

Most of my pieces are static, but I am beginning to expand into animatronics. I aske= and welcome anyone's advice or suggestions on building animatronics. Please keep in mind that I AM a beginner in this area and am working on a limited budget.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

hi and welcome


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, HM There are plenty of threads here about basic animated figures that are not only relatively inexpensive to make but very approachable for the beginner. Look for FCGs (flying crank ghosts), tombstone peepers (also known as head poppers), cauldron creeps (the brainchild of Devil's Chariot and reproduced here by many others), and wolves made on an animated Christmas deer framework.


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## craigfly06 (May 11, 2012)

Hey and welcome


----------



## Haunt Maker (Sep 2, 2012)

Everyone, thanks for your welcome! Roxy, thanks for the advice. I'm beginning to poke around the site and I love what I'm seeing. I especially like the idea of converting the animated Christmas deer into wolves. (Why didn't I think of that? Awesome!) 

Again, thanks Everyone!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Welcome HM!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

welcome Aboard!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, we'd love to see pictures of what you've done.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Welcome, your going to like it here! People really do help you here if you have a question or problem. You've come to the right place!


----------



## Haunt Maker (Sep 2, 2012)

Spooky1 said:


> Welcome to the forum, we'd love to see pictures of what you've done.


I certainly will, as soon as I reach the magic 10 posts! I'm working on it :-D


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Go in the Fun & Games thread, you can get your posts in quickly...plus it is pretty fun and you will meet some forum regulars there. You will have fun here and there a quite a few Indiana haunters here. You are not alone.....welcome an have fun..with all capitals!!!!


----------



## Haunt Maker (Sep 2, 2012)

Thanks, I will!


----------



## Haunt Maker (Sep 2, 2012)

*Pictures!*

To any who are interested, I have now posted some of my work in an album. It is only on my profile page, but you're welcome to check them out!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Great job on your props. Well done!


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

welcome and love the spider fairy


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## craigfly06 (May 11, 2012)

Hey and welcome


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Welcome to our nightmare. I think you're going to like it. I think you're going to feel like you belong.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I'll check those out.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

hi and welcome!


----------

